# Longest Lasting Exterior Stain



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

What do you guys believe is the longest lasting exterior stain system?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

to many variables ....can you be more specific ?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I am kinda on the fence with the best approach for staining siding there are a couple approaches that I have different opinions on. For longevity and I prefer Semi-Transparent oil based finishes. We also have high build multiple coat systems like Sikkens, Messmers Timber Flex, etc.

The Penetrating Semitransparent oil products do not peel fade with time and I feel are easier to keep up on maintenance coats. You may need to do your decks every other year, and siding every 3-5 depending on many variables. When they need stripping it can be done very quickly.

The Highbuild multicoat systems offer no written warranty on longevity. They look good longer since the color coat does not fade out as soon, but this tricks the HO into thinking the coating is still sound and that they don't need a maintenance coat every couple years which is needed to repair the clear uv topcoats. The HO letting it go longer causes a failure that is a  to try and touchup or blend to make it new again. The stripping prossess is way tougher with these coatings.

I have seen massive failure on the high build multistep stains, and I see fading with the one step Semi's, So I guess the question is which you prefer to deal with, and not which one lasts the longest.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

WHOA Mike. Way to technical a question. Please stick to things like your favorite brush, which shoes are comfortable, cleaning roller covers, or how to blue tape.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike's QP said:


> I have seen massive failure on the high build multistep stains, and I see fading with the one step Semi's, So I guess the question is which you prefer to deal with, and not which one lasts the longest.


After how many new maintenance coats over the original do you recommend completely stripping and re-staining fresh for each of the systems?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

With semitrans I would say 2-3 then go to semi-solid, then strip and start over. With the multistep finishes like sikkens they have the clear maintenance coat but I have not used it yet.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

One thing I have learned in the use of exterior stains. The one that is the most forgiving in application (even penetration, no flash drying, no lap lines) AND is easiest to maintain makes for the best product for us, and for the homeowner. Three categories that have yet to meet that minimal standard. 
1. Anything waterborne.
2. Anything containing acrylic.
3. Anything from a paint store. 

True oil base sealers that contain transoxide pigment are the best for wood. They look the best, they last the longest and they are maintenance friendly.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What is the difference between what you consider a true oil sealer and what you consider a true oil? Is it a specific kind of oil resin?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

DeanV said:


> What is the difference between what you consider a true oil sealer and what you consider a true oil? Is it a specific kind of oil resin?


Stain/sealer/oil are all used synonymous. I like products that have a mix of long and short oils. Parafin oil, linseed, tung are all viable oils. The best products use the right blends and/or an alkyd resin to make a product that cures at the right rate but doesn't overly harden. TWP, Bakers, and Armstrong are a few examples.

Nothing lasts on an exterior. Shooting for the longest lasting is counter productive. It will shoot you in the foot at maintenance time.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike's QP said:


> So I guess the question is which you prefer to deal with, and not which one lasts the longest.


New implementation of my sales presentation.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> One thing I have learned in the use of exterior stains. The one that is the most forgiving in application (even penetration, no *flash drying*, no lap lines) AND is easiest to maintain makes for the best product for us, and for the homeowner. Three categories that have yet to meet that minimal standard.
> 1. Anything waterborne.
> 2. Anything containing acrylic.
> 3. Anything from a paint store.
> ...


Flash drying. What is it? 

What's your opinion of Rymar? Used it on a deck recently. Pine Cone color. Looks super. First stain I have ever used that it is almost impossible to make lap marks with. It has crap for spread rate though and I am wondering if this flash drying has anything to do with it. I got about 125 sq ft per gallon. I was not trying to conserve it either but I hoped for better.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Mike's QP said:


> With semitrans I would say 2-3 then go to semi-solid, then strip and start over. With the multistep finishes like sikkens they have the clear maintenance coat but I have not used it yet.


The reason I ask is because most of these products strongly recommend application over a fresh surface each time. How many of us do it is another question. You also lose color control leeway with multiple coats. 

Whenever possible, I always recommend semis be stripped completely, wood prepped, and another coat put on every 2-3 years. 

I love the wood look, but personally, opted for a maintenance-free deck!

The worst I have seen in the past was S/W acrylic solid Deckscapes...I got a call back just after a single winter!


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

y.painting said:


> The reason I ask is because most of these products strongly recommend application over a fresh surface each time. How many of us do it is another question. You also lose color control leeway with multiple coats.
> 
> Whenever possible, I always recommend semis be stripped completely, wood prepped, and another coat put on every 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


 It depends on what the customer is looking for/wants to pay for. There are times when it is not advisable to add more stain to the layers, and there are times when another coat is adequate.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Flash drying. What is it?
> 
> What's your opinion of Rymar? Used it on a deck recently. Pine Cone color. Looks super. First stain I have ever used that it is almost impossible to make lap marks with. It has crap for spread rate though and I am wondering if this flash drying has anything to do with it. I got about 125 sq ft per gallon. I was not trying to conserve it either but I hoped for better.


John, when a deck gets up to a certain temperature you will see the flash drying effect. As soon as you spray or paint down a line, you will see an immediate evaporating effect. It can happen to all products, where it happens (what temp) is what differentiates. The last time I used Sikkens SRD, it was about 80 degrees outside and it was doing it then. Too low of a temp. That flash drying is almost an instantaneous cure and can give you brush lines and enhance drips. 

Coverage rate on exterior stains is nowhere near what it may say on the can. Acrylic alkyds do get a better coverage rate. Your spreading goop that doesn't readily penetrate the wood. Armstrong Clark will give some people 200 s.f per gallon. I don't believe they are applying enough. My average usage for A/C is 140 sf/gal and for Bakers 110 s.f./gallon. 

I've never tried Rymar.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

That explains the fast drying I was experiencing. The high absorbtion rate as well. I had to go apply it myself one of the days I though my guys were digging a hole and pouring it in it. Kidding. Sort of. The deck was soaking it up and it was pretty warm. The surface temp was definitely higher. 

Well, even with the high temps, absolutely no lap marks and any drips were not visible. At all. So that is a good mark for the Rymar. I will add a couple pics of a clear and a couple of the pine cone color. I know how hard it is to switch when you know something works and I see how all you deck guys love Armstrong. Evenso I am just sharing my experience with this product. I will be doing one more deck with a different color this week then I may try Armstrong on the next. 

Ugh have to go to the other laptop for the photos. 

Ken. Thanks mister.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Pine Cone

Pictures do stain no justice sometimes


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Clear


----------

